# Blank MyLink Touch Screen (How to Fix)



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I looked around a bit and only saw random posts about his topic. If you have a newer Cruze with the touchscreen *MyLink* and your screen is blank.... here's how you fix it.

First off, what you'll notice is that the USB port isn't functioning, and no matter how many buttons you press the *MyLink* won't turn on. After speaking with the Chevy Infotainment team I've learned the reason this happens is that the radio is clearing its cache (desk) of stored memory (in basic terms it's like a cookie but for your stereo).

In order to return *MyLink* to a functional unit, you have to shut off the car, open the door, close the door, don't lock the car (I didn't anyways), and let it sit for 5 minutes or longer. Once you turn the car back on the system will be reset and return to normal. Don't worry, none of your settings will be deleted.

Hope this helped you out!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey iTz SADISTIK!

Thanks for the information! I hope this does benefit others here on the forum who may be experiencing some *MyLink *concerns. Just to be sure, I'm going to leave the Infotainment number here for anyone's convenience; 855-478-7767. Always feel free to reach out to us via private message if any other concerns arise everyone! SADISTIK, thanks for always sending customers our way! .

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## tinosolo (Dec 29, 2015)

This is not working for me. can someone help. Everything is functioning right but mylink display is off and no key is bringing it up. It's a Chevy Cruze 2013 2LT


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Try this. With the car on, press the button on the steering wheel - then one with the picture of a talking person. When the system asks for a command, say "Display on". See if that helps.


----------



## Sheabutta85 (May 10, 2016)

*MyLink in 2015 Cruze not working*

I have a 2015 Chevy Cruze. Mine went dark yesterday. I called customer care and we troubleshot with no luck. I tried disconnecting the battery and reconnecting the battery, all the fuses look great. I would like to know whats wrong with this before bringing it to a dealer. This seems ridiculous for a brand new car to already have this problem.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Sheabutta85 said:


> This seems ridiculous for a brand new car to already have this problem.


"Infant death". It should be rare, but it sucks when it happens to you. That's why there's a warranty.


----------



## ss1981 (Apr 16, 2016)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> I looked around a bit and only saw random posts about his topic. If you have a newer Cruze with the touchscreen MyLink and your screen is blank.... here's how you fix it.
> 
> First off, what you'll notice is that the USB port isn't functioning and no matter how many buttons you press the MyLink won't turn on. After speaking with the Chevy Infotainment team I've learned the reason this happens is that the radio is clearing it's cache (desk) of stored memory (in basic terms it's like a cookie but for your stereo).
> 
> ...


Thanks a million, my wife, 2 young boys and I are on the tail end of our vacation, driving from Chilliwack, BC, Canada, to Los Angeles and back, stereo died 10 miles outside of Seaside, Oregon tonight. Almost lost my *bleep* when it went down. Checked the forum as soon as I got situated in the hotel and your comment was 100% spot on. Resolved the isse, now I can breath easier knowing we have a stereo and GPS for the last leg of our drive home tomorrow.


----------



## matt121188 (Sep 20, 2016)

*Solved*

Hey Everyone I also had this issue and this is how I fixed it.
It won't let me post a link until I upload three comments, so let me try it like this...
"



"

Good Luck!!!


----------



## JoshDS (Dec 8, 2015)

what if fuse #5 is blown with a black mylink screen but radio works but radio controls done work . ive tried to replace the fuse it blows instantly ????


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

I've found a solution (so far at least) for the MyLink screen blanking out intermittently and the directional signal sound not working on my 2013 Cruze LT. I followed the advice on this video:




 but that didn't work however when I pulled the #4 fuse for the Infotainment system, I remembered seeing a bit of brown corrosion on the fuse. 

I used an emory board to clean the contacts, reinserted the fuse, and the problem has not returned and it's been almost 24 hours. The problem started three days ago and persisted daily but has not happened since cleaning the fuse. I'm hoping that a simple fix solved the problem.


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

Philb said:


> I've found a solution (so far at least) for the MyLink screen blanking out intermittently and the directional signal sound not working on my 2013 Cruze LT. I followed the advice on this video: https://youtu.be/VwbYrL8Iq5A but that didn't work however, when I pulled the #4 fuse for the Infotainment system, I remembered seeing a bit of brown corrosion on the fuse. I used an emory board to clean the contacts, reinserted the fuse, and the problem has not returned and it's been almost 24 hours. The problem started three days ago and persisted daily but has not happened since cleaning the fuse. I'm hoping that simple fix solved the problem.


UPDATE: After four days it started again but only occasionally. I'll wait until it fails completely before bringing it to the dealer otherwise they probably won't find the problem.


----------



## Campbellonh (Sep 25, 2016)

We had the same issue, which happened just before we got to the dealership for another issue (check engine light). They "diagnosed" that the radio displayed had failed and would have to be replaced, to the tune of $650. We said no and went home, then started digging, and found the fuse was blown. A stupid little 7.5A fuse, how'd they miss it. I'll not go back to them for anything. Makes me wonder about their diagnosis for the check engine light (a failing exhaust particulate sensor).


----------



## ma7mgte (May 16, 2014)

matt121188 said:


> Hey Everyone I also had this issue and this is how I fixed it.
> It won't let me post a link until I upload three comments, so let me try it like this...
> "https://youtu.be/VwbYrL8Iq5A"
> 
> Good Luck!!!


Thanks, this worked for me. BTW, happened at 41,000 mi...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Weird, I tried posting the video in the link above,but the website refuses to comply


----------



## ma7mgte (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Found the issue (May 2, 2020)

Ok. I was on day 4 replaced battery, replaced fuses. Did the door trick. Nothing 

I rolled down all my windows so I could clean it. All four auto rolled down. Only my driver has auto roll. I pushed them up a hair. ANd boom. Radio worked. 

Turn in car. Roll all your windows down, then back up .


----------



## KelleeAnne (Oct 7, 2020)

Campbellonh said:


> We had the same issue, which happened just before we got to the dealership for another issue (check engine light). They "diagnosed" that the radio displayed had failed and would have to be replaced, to the tune of $650. We said no and went home, then started digging, and found the fuse was blown. A stupid little 7.5A fuse, how'd they miss it. I'll not go back to them for anything. Makes me wonder about their diagnosis for the check engine light (a failing exhaust particulate sensor).



I just purchased a 2014 Chevy Sonic Saturday. My touchscreen is not working. It comes on and boots completely fine, but it doesnt work as a touchscreen! I tried using my finger, nail, a stylus, nothing works. I can see all of the options but can't use them. I can only control the stereo from the steering wheel controls. I also contacted the dealership and was told it would be $600 for a "screen repair". I'm hoping maybe it will be a fuse issue as well? Any suggestions?


----------



## CAPE TOWN (Mar 20, 2021)

Hi I've got a 2016 Chevy Cruz, my Mylink infotainment systems started freezing, then the screen went black, now it's completely of it goes on when ever it want to what can be the problem please assist


KIND REGARDS
ASHRAF DAVIDSE
CAPE TOWN
SOUTH AFRICA


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

CAPE TOWN said:


> Hi I've got a 2016 Chevy Cruz, my Mylink infotainment systems started freezing, then the screen went black, now it's completely of it goes on when ever it want to what can be the problem please assist
> 
> 
> KIND REGARDS
> ...


Welcome Aboard!

Where was it manufactured?

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## CAPE TOWN (Mar 20, 2021)

Hi

That's a good question I will need to find out where it was manufactured, I bough the vehicle at A GM dealer in CaPe Town South Africa.


----------



## Sonic2014 (8 mo ago)

KelleeAnne said:


> I just purchased a 2014 Chevy Sonic Saturday. My touchscreen is not working. It comes on and boots completely fine, but it doesnt work as a touchscreen! I tried using my finger, nail, a stylus, nothing works. I can see all of the options but can't use them. I can only control the stereo from the steering wheel controls. I also contacted the dealership and was told it would be $600 for a "screen repair". I'm hoping maybe it will be a fuse issue as well? Any suggestions?


Hey did you ever find a fix for this? I too have a 2014 sonic SAME EXACT issue!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Sonic2014 said:


> Hey did you ever find a fix for this? I too have a 2014 sonic SAME EXACT issue!


The comment writer has not been online here since they had posted that question, so unlikely they will answer.
If you read the entire thread, you will see that in post #1 and Post #8 there are two different fixes. Post 16# has another possibility as well.


----------

